# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Adresa per zile celulari

## baby dream

ku mund te gjej nje adrese ketu ne tirane qe te hedh zile ne celular pervec menyres me blutoth meqe ra fjala kam nje motorola v3 
thanks :Lulja3:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Shikoje njehere kete faqe: www.zedge.net

----------


## benseven11

Rreth 1mije zile telefoni per shkarkim.
349 zile ketu http://www.uploading.com/?get=C9QEQ0D8
445 ketu http://www.uploading.com/?get=3LY7R2XG
200 ketu http://www.uploading.com/?get=KYTXH3K1 
Krijuar nga kenge te ndryshme te artisteve me poshte
ABBA, AC/DC, Aerosmith, Tori Amos, BECK, Black Sabath, Blackstreet, Blur, Bon Jovi, Meredith Brooks, James Brown, Peter Cetera, Chubby Checker, Daft Punk, Def Leppard, Celine Dion, Dire Straits, The DOORS, Enigma, Everclear, Extreme, Faith No More, Iron Maiden, Michael Jackson, Kansas, Kenny G, KISS, Bob Marley, MeatLoaf, MetallicA, Tom Perry, Police, Queen, Red Hot Chilly Peppers, Sting, Styx, ZZ Top

----------


## ClaY_MorE

benseven11 shume faleminderit.

----------


## Devil-girl-uk

Po per LG ka?

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

> Po per LG ka?


Mund te kerkosh ne Google.Vendos emrin e cel dhe gjen sa te duash.

----------


## dori_85

peshendetje te gjithve  mund te dergosh edhe na www.celebrum.com

----------


## benseven11

4600 zile per celulare ketu. http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IN65XAW7 
fjalekalimi www.hitsgarden.com

----------


## el7

Mqs ra fjala dhe sigurisht dikush do pyese dhe per sony ericsson ka themes,wallpapers,ringtones etc: www.myz600.com  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## korcari_raps

Www.AlbPride.NEt : Albanian Mobile Community .. Cdo gje per Celular . Ringtones Shqip Dhe te NDryshme . Mbi 1000 e ca ringtones Shqip  :buzeqeshje:

----------

